# Impossible à établir partage sur ipad 4.3



## stéphane33 (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjour depuis la MAJ 4.3 je n'arrive pas à établir le partage de ma bibliothèque iTunes vers l'Ipad ou depuis iTunes de l'iMac vers l4iPad...
J'ai autorisé le partage dans itunes et mémorisé mon identifiant sur l'iPad mais rien...
Je ne vois que l'onglet pour l'Apple Tv mais pas celui de l'iPad


----------



## salamander (10 Mars 2011)

Idem, que ce soit sur l'ipad ou l'iPhone, pas moyen de voir la bibliothèque partagée.....


----------



## stéphane33 (10 Mars 2011)

salamander a dit:


> Idem, que ce soit sur l'ipad ou l'iPhone, pas moyen de voir la bibliothèque partagée.....



Miracle! la solution est sur iGeneration : 
http://www.igen.fr/itunes/ios-43-le-partage-domicile-en-images-37172

Evidement iTunes doit être actif pour le partage.


----------



## tipatapon (10 Mars 2011)

Un petit problème, sur iPhone tout est parfait y compris les films, mais sur mon iPad mon partage à domicile ne reprend que la musique et les podcasts mais pas les films achetés sur itunes.... normal....? Merci de m'éclairer.


----------

